# Sunday Morning Pheasant



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Had a nice hunt this morning, even though we only got on bird. I was mainly hunting sharptails but the area I hunt has some resident pheasants. They aren't real thick like in the southern part of the state, but there are a few around. Anyway, we didn't see any grouse, and were headed back toward the truck with the wind at our backs. BeeGee picked up ground scent and worked it right to this nice rooster, who is now temporarily residing in my refrigerator. She is a Drahthaar, new to me this year, but just turned ten.

Wes


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

So that's Harry's mom, nice looking dog. 
Went back to Valley City yesterday afternoon and Brandy found her first skunk (I PRAY she won't be a repeat offender) uke: 
She recovered well and found a limit this morning, unfortunately the shotgun operator couldn't hit crap. :eyeroll:
We did find some sharpies sitting in trees, wish I'd had my camera.
C ya


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Wes!

Mike


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beautiful dog. Give us some more pics.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wes, how did you get a 10 year old dog? Sounds like a story here.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Dick, I have one of her pups, Harry,who is now just shy of 5. I keep in touch with the breeder and he told me that BeeGee's owner couldn't keep her for personal reasons, and I told him I'd be interested in having her. She is almost deaf, but other than that is in real good shape. Anyway to make a long story short, I've had her for about two months now, and she is really great dog to have around. She is much smaller than Harry, and much calmer. Here is a picture of them waiting for me to fill the food bowls:










Wes


----------

